# Grimsby trawler info.



## Tomejen (Feb 13, 2008)

My grandad was skipper on these two trawlers out of Grimsby. Would anyone have any info about them?

'Mary' 11877
'Susan Vittery' 27753

Cheers, Tom.


----------

